# 10/17 Rig Trip



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Headed out after work tomorrow(10/17). Anyone else going or have a recent report?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Fat Jax is leaving sometime this afternoon, will be on 16


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds great. We are leaving around 4-5 this afternoon. Light blue sea hunt and will be between petronius and ram powell. Good Luck!


----------

